# Yuck -- ticks



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know if this should be going into the rat health section instead for two reasons -- a.) this involves cats, not rats and b.) I don't think most rats kept indoors really get ticks often but anyways, just a reminder to make sure you're in check with your flea, mite and tick meds for cats and dogs, etc. 

I found a nasty deer tick on my Persian cat today that thankfully hadn't bitten him yet but was on the way there, burrowing through his fur... Immediately pulled it off and flushed it, bathed him so I could see his skin easier (he's been bathed since he was a kitten so he quite likes it lol) and ordered some new meds whilst thoroughly checking my other two cats. I actually think he's up to date on meds, but I can't tell for sure since it hadn't bitten him yet. Either way I freaked - I haven't seen any nasties on my cats in years.

Also, just a reminder to ALWAYS check your pets after they are let outside. Ticks can transmit diseases within 24hrs of a bite -- medications kill them but don't prevent disease so it's important you check still. Ticks can also attach to you from something as simple as petting your cat or dog, meaning they can also be passed on to your rats  Watch out!


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Eek! Good luck with your cat <3 and thanks for the tips.


----------

